# Chapman new students fall 2012



## art_photo_cine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I thought I would start a thread for those of us who have been accepted to Chapman for fall 2012. 

Area: Cinematography
Home: Portland, Oregon, USA
Undergrad: Studio Art with Art History minor
I Been out of school working for 4 years in the Portland area. 
Housing: Probably will move to Orange in June or July and might be interested in having someone join me then or in August. 
I am very happy to have been accepted into my first choice school. I look forward to meeting everyone online an in person.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 19, 2012)

Did you participate in an in-person or skype interview?  Or was your first correspondence your admission notification?  I'm a directing applicant.  I applied by the early deadline and my status still says "decision pending."  I'm hoping they do the directors later.  And I'm hoping they don't just do the accepted first and the rejected later.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey everybody! I just got accepted today for Cinematography not 100% sure I'll end up at Chapman in the fall but about 85% I'd say. So for the sake of meeting everybody here's a little info... 

Area: Cinematography
Home: Jacksonville, FL
Undergrad: Media/Communication Studies w/ Film Studies minor
I'm graduating from Florida State this semester and ready to move on to a different school in a different area. 

As far as housing, I'm not too sure. I've only visited  Orange one time and that was when I visited Chapman this past summer. I'll prolly be looking for a bachelor/studio in Orange. Any idea how much those go for? Probably LA comparable prices I imagine.


@SouthboundPachyderm

There isn't an interview process for the MFA Film Production degree at Dodge. It's based off of your samples and if they REALLY feel they need more info they'll call you but that's atypical from what I've been told. If you applied by Priority deadline on Feb 1st you should be hearing back real soon! Best of Luck!


----------



## Peebo (Mar 20, 2012)

I just recently got accepted into the directing program.  They called me, but said the letters weren't coming until next week.  Also, I'm from Memphis, and a friend of mine is already living near and going to Chapman.  Living there is a tad bit pricy, but if you get enough people, the town of Bellflower has some pretty affordable apartments for say 3-4 people.  Around the 1300-1700 range.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Mar 20, 2012)

Peebo, So they just called you and notified you of your admission? That seems out of the ordinary.  I thought they only notified through the mail.  Well, congratulations though.  Does your webadvisor status read "decision mailed?"  Was there a special reason why they called you?


----------



## art_photo_cine (Mar 20, 2012)

@ SouthboundPachyderm. I did not have an interview. My web advisor status changed to "Decision Mailed" and I received a letter about a week later.


----------



## Peebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Pachyderm, I reapplied and the process was way simplified.  All through email.  So, perhaps the circumstance was different because of that.  Also, I'm going into the MFA program.


----------



## Mason Stoddard (Mar 22, 2012)

Area: Screenwriting
Home: Rexburg, Idaho, USA
Undergrad: English with Philosophy minor
I'm graduating this semester from BYU-I and am looking forward to the new school.
I've never been to Orange and have no idea what to do about housing. I'd like to room up with other film students but there's time to figure that out. Congrats to all! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## AB932 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I was recently accepted for the Producing program and I'm from Brazil. 

My undergrad is in Engineering and I also have an MBA in Finance from University of Notre Dame. 
I've been working in investment banking over the last 15 years.

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone in person and my plan is to arrive in Orange late in July or early in August.


----------



## Peebo (Mar 27, 2012)

What does everyone know about housing?  My understanding is that Orange could be rather pricy.  The Strada apartments run about 1000, but I'm curious to know if anyone has found better deals.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 27, 2012)

I know that there seems to be like 4 or 5 neighborhoods all bunched up next to what is considered Orange... Ive been looking in Garden Grove and Anaheim but still pretty dang expensive. I'd be interested as well to hear from someone who has lived/lives in Orange before. I've only visited.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 27, 2012)

it's about 1k for a single bedroom. if you get a roomate and get a 2bedroom you would be paying quite abit less. something like 600 or 700 bucks instead.


----------



## Peebo (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in splitting?


----------



## Mason Stoddard (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone received a financial offer from the school?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2012)

I received a $5000 fellowship.  The notification came with my admission letter last week.  Any similar offers out there?


----------



## Max Keller (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey everyone!  My name is Max Keller and I'm a first year (almost second year) MFA producing student.  Congrats on your admission to one of the best film schools in the world.  If you guys have any questions about the school, the program, housing, where the good places to eat are (I'm quite good with this category), feel free to hit me up either on here or on facebook.  I'm happy to try to help ease the transition to Orange for you in any way I can.

Looking forward to meeting you all come August.


----------



## SouthboundPachyderm (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how many directors have been accepted yet? Is it just one?


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 13, 2012)

Only one from this board, I would guess a few more than that already.


----------



## Peebo (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know when we are scheduled to receive advisors?


----------



## anaos (May 14, 2012)

Screenwriting Fall 2012 student here. Will possibly need a roommate. I wish Chapman was like my undergraduate school, where there was plenty of cheap efficiency apartments. Doesn't seem so in Orange county.


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2012)

Just got accepted for screenwriting as well. Is there a facebook group? Congrats everyone.


----------



## rob0683 (May 20, 2012)

Congrats!

https://www.facebook.com/group...121121/?notif_t=like


----------



## let's do this (May 21, 2012)

@anaos
Yep, definitely join the fb group, too. People are looking for roommates there.


----------



## streakbot (May 21, 2012)

i just got my acceptance letter in the mail, do you have to pay the non-refundable deposit before you see if you received a fellowship or any other form of financial aid? did anyone get grants or a fellowship with their first letter?


----------



## anaos (May 22, 2012)

I keep trying to join the Facebook group but they won't let me in. 

Look around your web advisor account under "Students" not "prospective students". There should be a financial aid tab. You can do the deposit through online as well.


----------



## observe (May 22, 2012)

@streakbot- Congrats!
I called and asked about fellowships before making my non-refundable deposit. I was told they would be making decisions soon. If you are to receive a fellowship you will receive a letter. This was 2 weeks ago...
Before you make your decision I would suggest to give them a call. Maybe they are closer to sending decisions now. 
Also, if no financial aid, loans, appears on your webadvisor I would call the financial aid office and ask about your account. They might need some additional paper work. I had to fax some paperwork yesterday.. Hope this help. Wish you the best.


----------



## Regs (May 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I recently got accepted to Cinematography emphasis.I am from India and I am trying to find out the actual cost attendance to raise money for my education.
As per the university the cost is the following:

Tuition Fee is : 32K
Accommodation Fee is :17K
Academic Expense is :2.5K
i.e 50k per year!

1) Is $17K on Accommodation each year an accurate figure.

I don't mind staying far away from the school even if that means I have to cycle 10-20 miles a day.

2) Is there any chance to work as a Graduate Assistant and get free accommodation as part of it? 

3) Is there any chance to get scholarships or any kind of financial aid for international students?

@Mike Can you lets us know how much you had to spend each year to cover your accommodation? 

I am not really well-off financially,so I am trying to get a fair idea regarding how much I need to take loan and borrow to fund my education at Chapman.


Any help would be very highly appreciated!

Thanks,
Regs


----------



## let's do this (May 22, 2012)

> Originally posted by anaos:
> I keep trying to join the Facebook group but they won't let me in.
> 
> Look around your web advisor account under "Students" not "prospective students". There should be a financial aid tab. You can do the deposit through online as well.



@anaos
I had the same problem at first. Just give Dodge Front Desk a call and tell them you want to be added to the group. They should look you up and be able to add you while you wait on the phone.


----------



## Regs (May 24, 2012)

> quote:
> As per the university the cost is the following:
> 
> Tuition Fee is : 32K
> ...



Is there anybody who can help me out with these questions or can give a pointer to whom to contact?


----------



## Mike_V (May 24, 2012)

sorry, I didn't notice that the question was aimed towards me.
for my apartment expenses, it's roughly 13k a year (it was actually a little less but rent was raised not too long ago)
I live in the garden grove area next to the block which is pretty nice.

you probably wont be getting free accomodations, but you can get part time jobs at dodge to make up for the payment.

That's about all there is.


----------



## Regs (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Mike.

I will check with dodge regarding part time job openings.

Do you know of any tuition fee scholarships that are available based on performance during the course of study?


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 24, 2012)

You should contact their financial aid office.

http://www.chapman.edu/student...-aid/contact-us.aspx


----------



## Regs (May 24, 2012)

@freakyfreddy Thanks for the link ! Will check with them.


----------



## Smallvillefan16 (May 25, 2012)

Accepted into Screenwriting for fall! Yahoo!


----------



## welch742 (May 25, 2012)

Accepted into Editing, still in shock.


----------



## Mike_V (May 25, 2012)

> Originally posted by Regs:
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> I will check with dodge regarding part time job openings.
> ...



sorry, no idea about scholarships based on performance. The only one that might even be close to that is probably the Full Bright scholarship.


----------



## welch742 (May 30, 2012)

So I got my acceptance letter a few days ago with the deposit information, but I was wondering if Chapman sends any other information before the deposit is due. I got all of the letters they sent, but I wasn't sure if they send an acceptance packet with all the final information, or if I should just use the website.


----------



## Wisnoshy (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know anything in depth about the editing emphasis? I applied for the directing emphasis, was rejected, and instead offered a place in the editing emphasis. This is a tough choice to make, so any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 3, 2012)

If you're going into editing, I hope that you really want to do editing. One of the biggest pet peeves for people who are in the editing emphasis are those that are rejected from their main choice and decided to go into another emphasis because they think it's easier.

In terms of editing at chapman, you'll be learning alot. There is no hand holding, so that means you'll have to learn how to use Avid. There's the bootcamp during orientation. 
during interterm and summer you can get avid certified along with ProTools if you want. so keep that in mind. 

Because there are not alot of sound designers in general, you'll mostly likely end up sound designing as well (to a certain extent).


----------



## Wisnoshy (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I've done quite a bit of editing on FCP and I do really enjoy it, kind of like piecing together a puzzle.  

Do you know what kind of success the editing emphasis alums are having with finding jobs?


----------



## rcross11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations to all incoming students. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you.

I'm a director going into my second year and I, as well as your future colleagues, would be more than willing to help you get settled in and answer questions you may have.

We have a Facebook page for the incoming students to be able to mingle with the old guard: https://www.facebook.com/groups/305834599506478/

My e-mail is rcross11@gmail.com. I don't check these forums too often, but I wanted to get that link out there. Please share it with the other incoming students as well.

You're all in for the time of your lives. Chapman has a bit of an issue with communication, but it's a great school with great teachers.

Welcome!


----------

